# Is VRI also a mini-system?  or just VRI*ety?



## GregT (Jul 1, 2012)

All,

I'm trying to help a friend understand what they own with the San Clemente Inn.    I understand there is a portfolio of properties that are managed by VRI (one of which is San Clemente Inn) and that trading can be done through VRI*ety (and also RCI and II if they sign up).

I spent a little time with VRI*ety and believe I have a good feel for what the trading options are -- it looks like it is sourced from Trading Places International, and there is a good breadth of options for them.

But is there any preferential reservation system/mini-system within the VRI-managed properties?  I can't find anything on the website that suggests that they can trade their SCI week for a week at another VRI-property?   Is it only what is available through VRI*ety?   Am I correct that it is basically Trading Places, and nothing different?

Please advise and thanks!

Greg


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 1, 2012)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I'm trying to help a friend understand what they own with the San Clemente Inn.    I understand there is a portfolio of properties that are managed by VRI (one of which is San Clemente Inn) and that trading can be done through VRI*ety (and also RCI and II if they sign up).
> 
> ...


It is not a mini-system in the way that I define a mini.  To me the concept of a mini means that if you are in the system you can reserve directly from available inventory at all resorts in the mini.  You can't do that within VRI (except in those cases where VRI is the manager of a minisystem, as with Vacation Internationale).  If you want to reserve at a VRI resort that is not part of your ownership you can only reserve what has been deposited by another VRI owner.  To me that inherently means it is not a mini.

As to the nature of VRI - it is broader than TPI.  Weeks that are deposited with VRI*ety remain within VRI*ety and are available only to other VRI*ety members.  But VRI*ety members can also access all of the TPI inventory.  So in VRI*ety you actually have more inventory available to you than just the TPI inventory.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 1, 2012)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I'm trying to help a friend understand what they own with the San Clemente Inn.    I understand there is a portfolio of properties that are managed by VRI (one of which is San Clemente Inn) and that trading can be done through VRI*ety (and also RCI and II if they sign up).
> 
> ...



I have traded with them a few times and what you see on their web site is what is available to all members.

I've been told by others here onTUG that what you see is all the VRI exchanges plus everything in the TPI inventory.

I do know that your friend is a member of VRI*ety by virtue of the ownership of a VRI managed resort.

So it's free to join and exchanges are cheaper than RCI or II.

I like the fact that you can view all available exchanges regardless of which weeks you own.  If you end up trading up in season or size, you will pay cash for the up grade.  None of this "trading power" nonsense.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 1, 2012)

VRI used to have a preference with RCI but I don't believe that is any longer the case since TPU's were instituted.  

In RCI points you have your home group advantage so there is some preference still preserved.  

I used to trade my 1 bedroom FLBR for a 2 bedroom Beach Club I unit with the VRI preference in days gone by before TPU's.  It was good while it lasted.


----------



## GregT (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you all for the responses.   

I will let her know -- but I was pleasantly surprised by the good trades offered to her via VRI*ety for Hawaii and Tahoe (two areas of interest).  She'd like Caribbean too, but there wasn't much.  But there was good depth for her for trade, and very few of it looked like VRI-managed properties.

Thanks again!

Greg


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 5, 2012)

*Extra week*

I have 4 Hawaii weeks managed byVRI.If I want to tradeI deposit in TP,never VRI as TPalways gives me an extra week to use.  Most resorts are okay ,about a 6 or 7. Our Waikiki weeks are below average but they have traded for Four Season,Westins,and many Marriott,s.


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 6, 2012)

*Extra week*

I have 4 Hawaii weeks managed byVRI.If I want to tradeI deposit in TP,never VRI as TPalways gives me an extra week to use.  Most resorts are okay ,about a 6 or 7. Our Waikiki weeks are below average but they have traded for Four Season,Westins,and many Marriott,s.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 6, 2012)

cgeidl said:


> ...I have 4 Hawaii weeks managed byVRI.If I want to tradeI deposit in TP,never VRI as TPalways gives me an extra week to use...



DAE is another trading company that will give you 2 for 1 when you deposit prime resort weeks.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 6, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> It is not a mini-system in the way that I define a mini.  To me the concept of a mini means that if you are in the system you can reserve directly from available inventory at all resorts in the mini.  You can't do that within VRI (except in those cases *where VRI is the manager of a minisystem, as with Vacation Internationale*).



VRI no longer does overall management for VI.  They are still managers at some resorts (like Lodge at Lake Tahoe) where VI owns intervals but not at any VI owned/managed properties.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 6, 2012)

JohnPaul said:


> VRI no longer does overall management for VI.  They are still managers at some resorts (like Lodge at Lake Tahoe) where VI owns intervals but not at any VI owned/managed properties.


I didn't know that change had occurred.  Who is doing the management for VI?  Did they switch to TPI?


----------



## ccwu (Jul 17, 2012)

If you own VRI resort, you can exchange it thru VRiety.  If you fail to pay maintenance fee or sold your VRI resort, you can no long access your deposited week for exchange.  I no longer deposit into VRI.  I rather deposit in II or RCI in order to be able to exchange my deposited week even after I sold my timeshares.  I found it out when I tried to exchange my deposited week and the message told me that I did not pay my maintenance fees yet and I was not able to exchange until I paid the maintenance fee.  I own VI too.  VI are more flexible.  I can save the points for up to three years.  VRI you have to use it the current year.  With VI I do not need to exchange until I can no long roll over my points.  With VRI, I think the deposited week expires in two years.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 18, 2012)

Noting you are in Carlsbad I'm guessing your friend is local as well.

I've owned SCI for several years and have either rented it out our used it personally each year.  I own other properties where I can exchange, but SCI is situated near San'O (for surfing) and the area is just special enough that we usually just use it.  

I did look at deposing it in VRiety but came to realize that it depended on other deposits on places we'd want to go and I wasn't getting a good feeling looking over the inventory available that was going to happen.

One thing your friend may not be aware of is there are day privileges for owners at SCI, so if she wanted to use the pool or any of the other facilities they are at her disposal.


----------

